

Ask HN: Hosted CRM software for small businesses? - zackattack

I'm looking for a way to track my customer relationships -- not especially sales funnel. But you know, a place to track people I need to follow up with after I screwed up, touch base with super fans, etc. I would also love a link to some guidelines of best practices for this sort of thing - perhaps a book?
======
moondowner
From "Mreza" a Croatian IT magazine (
<http://www.bug.hr/mreza/travanj-2010/94275.aspx> ), translated and
paraphrased:

The seven wisdoms of a successful CRM implementation:

1\. Solve specific business needs, don't just "implement CRM"

2\. Focus on small wins on the road to the big victory

3\. Understand the culture and motivation of the individuals and fit them in
the design

4\. If you're ordering the CRM solution, don't specify the way it should be
implemented, specify the desired business effect

5\. Don't be scared to make changes, even big ones, in the flow and way the
solution is implemented

6\. Optimize the look & feel of the client's UI

7\. Establish processes for managing data

------
sn93
Here is a link to an Open source ERP framework.
<http://tntconcept.sourceforge.net/en/index.html>. Disclaimer: Haven't used
it.

------
Intelestream
intelecrm is a good tool to track your customer relationships, it is a web
based CRM solution built by Intelestream. To learn more on how to select the
right software for your company visit
[http://www.intelestream.net/en/lp-10-considerations-
before-p...](http://www.intelestream.net/en/lp-10-considerations-before-
purchasing-a-CRM.html)

------
zackattack
highrise is definitely one. I'll give it a whirl.

~~~
kongqiu
I second Highrise. Way better than the CRMs I've used in the corporate world,
and cheaper too.

